# Leaving a Fas course before it has finished



## hacker (12 Jul 2010)

What are the implecations of leaving a fas course before its  completion date as course is badly taught and not learning anything?


----------



## Towger (12 Jul 2010)

Do you not want to be a highly qualified gas installer? 

Seriously, I assume you may have a problem/delay getting the dole again.


----------



## Complainer (12 Jul 2010)

First step would be to make a formal complaint to FAS about the quality of the training provided.


----------



## Welfarite (12 Jul 2010)

There would be a delay in reinstating your SW payment while the reasons why you left the course were investigated
You may be disqualifed from receiving JB/JA for up to 9 weeks if they consider that there was not 'just cause' for leaving.
I don't think that leaving because you feel that the course is being badly taught or that you aren't learning anything would be considered just cause, unless there has been previous complaints about tutor or the others on the course also take the same action but that's only my opinion.


----------



## Tessi (12 Jul 2010)

I don't think you should have a problem but instead of saying you felt the teaching was not up to scratch, if you want to get out of it quickly, you should just say that you feel the course really wasnt suited to you etc.  Be nice about it and when you get yourself sorted and still want to go ahead with a complaint, do it afterwards.  Having said that you could go into fas and social welfare and just talk to them, you don't have to give specific details at that point. Good luck


----------



## hacker (15 Jul 2010)

Thanks people for the replies.  I think I will stick it out as it is not worth the hassle for me personally.  We will be given the oppurtunity I believe to give feedback on the course directly to FAS.  Thanks again.


----------



## sunrock (19 Jul 2010)

What course are you doing?
Is it a gas installers course?
The problem with these and similiar types of courses is that it is hard for trainees to grasp what can be tricky enough subject matter.Trainees should be working or have a lot of work experience with a qualified gas installer/repair man before doing these courses.People who start these type of courses that involve theory and practical should have the necessary experience and academic ability before they start.
 This is no good for handy men or even people working around plumbers. The candidates should be working with  gas installers for at least a year or else they won`t  get any benefit from the course.
The common mistake the trainees make is that they will get enough practical experience during the course, but this is not possible.


----------



## Complainer (19 Jul 2010)

hacker said:


> We will be given the oppurtunity I believe to give feedback on the course directly to FAS.


WHy wait? Is your own time not valuable? If it is not up to scratch, stand up and be counted. Give specific, detailed and constructive feedback to FAS. In fairness to your instructor, you should also give it to him/her directly, rather than going behind your back.


----------



## Moral Ethos (19 Jul 2010)

The problem is that SW will always side with FAS no matter what complaint is made.


----------



## Complainer (19 Jul 2010)

Moral Ethos said:


> The problem is that SW will always side with FAS no matter what complaint is made.


That may or may not be true, but if the course is bad, there should be a complaint to FAS. for the benefit of all the course trainees, regardless of the SW issues.


----------



## Moral Ethos (19 Jul 2010)

Of course. Complain away but I would not jeopardise SW benefits because it.


----------



## Welfarite (19 Jul 2010)

Moral Ethos said:


> The problem is that SW will always side with FAS no matter what complaint is made.


 
What evidence are you basing this statement on? SW are not exactly 'best buddies' with FAS, in my experience.


----------



## hacker (19 Jul 2010)

Sunrock - No it is not a Gas installers course or anything as technical, it is a basic bookkeeping course.
Complainer - I have not "gone behind anyone's back" and I did speak to the tutor, tactfully and privately but their reaction was defensive in my opinion. 
As regards "Stand up and be counted" I will provide feedback through the proper channels, but I won't be taking on FÁS or the SW office and risk my SW payments being delayed.   Unfortunately these are the times we live in.


----------



## Moral Ethos (19 Jul 2010)

Welfarite said:


> What evidence are you basing this statement on? SW are not exactly 'best buddies' with FAS, in my experience.


Oh really? I was led to believe by a SW official that SW and FAS were in bed together with the exchange of information between the two state bodies. The failure to attend FAS leads to loss of benefits etc etc. The 2 agencies do work very closely together.


----------



## Welfarite (19 Jul 2010)

In general, FAS are reticent to share information with SW; their unions are very tight on this. Believe me, I have years of experience of this but am not going to post examples on a public forum. I would surmise that the 'Sw official' would like you to think it was not so for obvious reasons.


----------



## Moral Ethos (19 Jul 2010)

Indeed. Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Jul 2010)

Willingly or unwillingly, they do share information. What they do with the information is another story.

I wouldn't leave the course, go through the channels, I assume you can ask for a transfer to a different course, instructor etc.


----------



## sunrock (20 Jul 2010)

Sorry ,I though it was a gas installers course as this was referred to by another poster.
If it is a basic book keeping course then that is different.
I would persevere with the course if I was you,unless you have a job offer.
Maybe the content is is for beginners or too advanced for you. It is unlikely to be the tutors fault...they have to teach at a certain level. What you could do is to buy a bookkeeping book or get one from the library to your own standard and study this in conjunction with your course.And try to enjoy and make the most of the course.
After all it`s not like you are digging ditches and what else are you going to do with your time?


----------



## plaid (23 Sep 2010)

I am in a similar position, really badly organised and taught FAS course.  Just wondering if anyone knows who to contact to make an official complaint?


----------



## Complainer (23 Sep 2010)

Did you try FÁS Complaints Dept - http://www.fas.ie/en/About+Us/Corporate+Structure/Complaints+Procedures.htm


----------

